# BLN Question



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just curious. Is there a way to enable BLN without using an app. The reason I ask is when I use the BLN app and enable it. It works until I switch between wifi and 3g or vise versa. I've done everything from wiping dalvik, cache, repairing permissions in ROM manager. Always with the same result. It works until I change my data connection. So I was wondering if there is a way to enable it permanently like it was on CM7. I'm running the Vanilla AOSP v6 Mesmerize. Normally I wouldn't worry about it but I really like it and lately I've had to switch between wifi and 3g. Any input is much appreciated.


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Good question. I would like to know as well.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Well I don't know what I did but for whatever reason it has started working like it supposed too. I would still like to know if its possible though.


----------



## CHANGiism (Aug 9, 2011)

No it's not possible, unless you use Glitch kernel or the older CM7 kernels that used to have led notification function. JT's uses neldar's BLN code, which requires the app to function properly, while the Glitch and CM7 kernels used Kangerizer's LED notification codes.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ahhh. So that's why. Gotcha. Well if it starts acting up again then I might have to go that route. As long as it keeps doing like it is now though. Its all good. I would really like to know what is was that made it start acting right but oh well. Its no biggie. Thanks for the info. Much appreciated


----------



## phince1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Scar, what app are you using right now? I love that feature as well...


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

The new kernels use Neldar's BLN which uses the app, the older ones and glitch (which I recommend) use Kangerizer's (however you say it) which works without the app.


----------



## CHANGiism (Aug 9, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> The new kernels use Neldar's BLN which uses the app, the older ones and glitch (which I recommend) use Kangerizer's (however you say it) which works without the app.


Isn't that what I literally said three posts above yours? Thanks for repeating exactly the same thing :_con:


----------



## Tyler1234567 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well actually jt's uses neldars bln. And glitch and cm7 use kangarizers. Lol dont kill me i know i'm just repeating it a third time.


----------



## add144 (Jun 12, 2011)

Enough. Yall hush. Asked and answered.


----------



## Tyler1234567 (Aug 2, 2011)

Aight yall fellers quiet down now ya hear?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

"phince1 said:


> Scar, what app are you using right now? I love that feature as well...


I'm using the BLN app with the kernel in included in VGB v6. Seems to be working good now. Don't know what I did but haven't had anymore problems out of it.


----------

